# Any support groups in Colorado



## pop0103

I was wondering about existence of any IBS support groups in Colorado. If not, is there enough interest to start one?


----------



## sco0187

pop0103 said:


> I was wondering about existence of any IBS support groups in Colorado. If not, is there enough interest to start one?


Hey im from Loveland, Co and I would like to be in a support group if we can start one up, that would be great!!!!


----------



## LindaD303

sco0187 said:


> Hey im from Loveland, Co and I would like to be in a support group if we can start one up, that would be great!!!!


I'm in Westminster, CO and I have had no luck in finding a support group. Contact me if you know of one or are starting one. Thanks


----------



## LindaD303

I forgot to add that I checked www.meetup.com and searched for an IBS group in CO and came up with nothing.


----------



## radgirl

I'm in the metro area and would love to have a group of us get together. Let me know!


----------



## BrandonL

radgirl said:


> I'm in the metro area and would love to have a group of us get together. Let me know!


Is this post still alive? Can we still meet up?!


----------

